# June 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner last month was joecool911 Congratulations!

How about we kick off the summer with something good. This month is a pocket pad from Northwest Packgoats in your choice of color. [attachment=0:3ceizv0m]Alum-Saddle.jpg[/attachment:3ceizv0m]The picture shows one installed on a Northwest Custom fit saddle (saddle not included) but they are made for virtually any type of goat saddle you may own. As always, simply reply to this post by the last day of the month to be automatically entered to win.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

First in line and first in trouble


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

This I could really use!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool. Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

Put me in Please..


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Pick me! Pick me! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)




----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I need this - please include me...


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I'm all in on this one!


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

I need a few of these. Count me in.
Denise


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the one i have and would love another one


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Count me in Please!!!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I won the hoof shears last month, so I better not try for this one. Good luck guys and thanks Rex!

No excuses for rolled over and clicking feet. :roll:


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Shaq thinks that he will look pretty in red.
Nancy


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Ok I guess I could get in on this. If I win, I will donate it to someone that really needs it. Sounds like a fun way to meet some Goat Packing People. Put me down for One Rex.

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## artie in ny (Mar 9, 2012)

ok rex put me in for obie please.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

We want in!


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks great. Count me in.

Thanks!


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

I could use one of those!


----------



## Kamikazecowboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Im in LOL it would give me a reason to buy a saddle


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Always need another pocked pad!


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd like one too....


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Now that I know I have a goat to use this, I'm putting my name in the drawing!


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

One of these days has gotta be my lucky day!! Count me in!!

Thanks!

Thia


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

Please include me on this drawing. Thanks!


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Please put my name in the drawing. Thanks.


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

We will be ready for a saddle for the yearling soon and red is our color. Please count us in for the pocket pad.


----------



## DarklingFarm (May 30, 2011)

Please enter me!  "Starla" would LOVE to wear this!


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Sign me up thanks!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Pocket Pad is nebowhunter! Congratulations.


----------

